# Grizz draft Gooden!



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Gooden will be all good for the Grizz. Watch out! Wow what a suit.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm really sick of people critizing guys like Drew Gooden just because he isn't that bulky. He's all around game, he blocks shot, versitile, and an inside game and gives them the opportunity to build a good team. Jerry West knows what he's doing and he sure as hell is doing what most guys should do and that's draft by talent and not position.

Congrats to Drew Gooden and forget all the haters because you're a hell of a player. You're the third best player coming out of the draft, IMO.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Sorry Im late. How did Butler drop so low that was a major mistake. I dont like Gooden on Memphis even if people considered him the best possible player. He's just not suited to guard NBA Small Forwards and wont get any minutes where he is an under weighed power forward. I realy hope im wrong and Jerry West saw something I dident.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> Sorry Im late. How did Butler drop so low that was a major mistake. I dont like Gooden on Memphis even if people considered him the best possible player. He's just not suited to guard NBA Small Forwards and wont get any minutes where he is an under weighed power forward. I realy hope im wrong and Jerry West saw something I dident.


I think most people underestimate Drew Gooden. He will be a force for Memphis. I just can not beleive people. Though out the season, everyone give props to Drew, and now there are so many Gooden bashers. I just don't like that. Even though Drew played PF/C more in college and some SF. He can play the 3 spot. No one really know that he played guard his first two years of HS. He can handle the ball. 

Drew will be a player, and he will help Memphis to become a team to reckon with.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I dont see him being a force playing sg the only spot he has a chance to start. Who is he gonna start infront of Battier or Gasol answer niether. Terrible pick IMO im really dissapointed in Memphis and Jerry West.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Shooting guard????*



> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> I dont see him being a force playing sg the only spot he has a chance to start. Who is he gonna start infront of Battier or Gasol answer niether. Terrible pick IMO im really dissapointed in Memphis and Jerry West.


Shooting gaurd? This is what I think hte lineup will be
C-Wright
PF-Gasol
SF-Gooden
SG-Battier
PG-Williams

I think that is a solid lineup. 

Gooden will trun your opinons around. Jerry West knows what he is doing!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I really hope your right. Battier is to slow to play sg and defend against AI,Kobe that is insane.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

kansasalumn, I hope you're right because I thought Butler was a better pick at that spot. Man, there has got to be some trading that's gonna happen in the near future, because we still haven't answered what we need most, and that's shooting. I guess I can along with the Gooden pick, but why did we draft Archibald with the 32nd pick?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bdachakeya *
> kansasalumn, I hope you're right because I thought Butler was a better pick at that spot. Man, there has got to be some trading that's gonna happen in the near future, because we still haven't answered what we need most, and that's shooting. I guess I can along with the Gooden pick, but why did we draft Archibald with the 32nd pick?


Maybe backup to Wright????????? West has something in mind


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Would you trade Wright for Penny and let Pau play C.

Have a front line 

Pau
Gooden
Battier

and a guard combo of

Penny
JWILL

The Bench

Dickerson
Person
Stro

What do you guys think.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

No...No...No... We don't want Penny because we just hired our last assistant coach, Lionel Hollins.


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

I loved Penny when he was wearing the blue and gray of our Memphis Tigers. However his $11 mill salary plus arthritic knees makes him a huge risk. I wish him the best but feel he'd be a liability playing for the Grizz. He does come home during the Summer and has a joint bball camp with Tigers coach Calipari. Penny means alot to us Memphians. I was (and still am) a Tiger bball season ticket holder. Some of Penny's college games were legendary.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

penny on grizzlies ? no way! i think dickerson even with his injuries its better right now (at least cheaper) and can shoot from the ouside better than penny. 
there is some young talent here, now we need a coach who puts all the pieces together and teach nice defense. 
as for gooden i think he will be a very good player, you can argue about his tweener status, but a lot of people said the same things of shareef abdur rahim and he is a 20 and 10 guy.. may be Drew can develop in a similar way.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah UofMark, I loved him also when he was a Tiger. I thought Penny showed much more heart then and got after players more, defensively. I still have a few tapes and news articles of him when he was a Tiger. I sometimes put in one of those old games and think to myself, "Man this guy use to dominate". I hated to see the injuries happen to him because I just new he was going to end up being one of the all-time greats. But, with the bad knees and his lack of heart, he's not going to end up being remembered as I thought he would. I think if he had half the heart of MJ or Kobe, he would have been so dominating that these bad knee years would have been overlooked when it came to his legacy. Just think about players like Bernard King and Larry Bird, they will always be remembered by the way they dominated their opponents, not by the injuries that ended their careers. I still wish the best for Penny and the rest of the homeboys from Memphis, but I just don't think he's what we need on this team.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Ok Penny might not be the answer but a cut throat slasher scorer would put this team way over IMO.

Rumors say that Baron Davis might be on the block, How bout this (Pau Gasol for Baron Davis). I must sound like an idiot but I think all of us would agree that a starting line of.

Wright
Gooden
Battier
Dickerson
Davis

Is playoff criteria.ok ok I know this will never happen. Pau is our franchise and a future star but I still think they need an explosive guard to be a playoff contender.

What player if any do you guys want to see on this team that is realalistic to get them to that next step? If any.


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

Trading Gasol would be the worst idea since Lee surrendering at Appomattox. A riot would ensue here in 'Elvistown'


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> 
> 
> I think most people underestimate Drew Gooden. He will be a force for Memphis. I just can not beleive people. Though out the season, everyone give props to Drew, and now there are so many Gooden bashers. I just don't like that. Even though Drew played PF/C more in college and some SF. He can play the 3 spot. No one really know that he played guard his first two years of HS. He can handle the ball.
> ...


I agree with you-Gooden is awesome-if he got some PT he could be ROY


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Drew needs to bulk up a few more pounds to be able to play as a starting power forward but hey if guys like Roberto Horry are succesfull power forward then what the heck has Gooden got to lose? I am tired of all the haters..

Drew will deffinately shut them up and prove them wrong, just wait and see people!


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

I like Drew's comments already. He said he think that he will cause a mismatch in both positions. At SF he thinks that he's gonna be too big for the smaller SF in the league and at the PF position he thinks that he's gonna be too fast for the bigger PF. I can see this happening even on the boards too, because he'll be too big for SF to out rebound him and too fast for some of the PF to beat him to the rebounding position. I agree, I think this guy will be a headache for opposing teams.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Congratulations Grizzly fans on getting the best domestic player in the draft. Person is a good pick up too. This Bull fan is jealous.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

*Bad pickup*

Reasons we should not have drafted Gooden:

1) he will not start over Battier at SF
2) he will not start over Gasol at PF
3) he is a college PF, but an NBA SF/PF tweener
4) he does not have a perimeter game
5) the Grizz needed outside shooting.

true, we addressed #5 with the Person trade and can always slide Battier over at the 2 spot, but i just don't see how this pick benefits the Grizzlies. especially after seeing Gooden play for 3 years.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Well Zeus we'll see.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Zeus I originally agreed with you but im going to wait this out before I make my final decision weather we should of drafted Gooden or Butler. Writers said that the Grizz went with the best player available and not for position. Hey maybe Butler's knees did have problems considering 10 teams passed on him.

I cant see Gooden starting unless he is really really impressive in training camp. There is simply no where for him to play unless they move Battier to the 2 a move I dont like.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*WRONG*



> Originally posted by *Zeus *
> Reasons we should not have drafted Gooden:
> 
> 1) he will not start over Battier at SF
> ...


I am sorry you are WRONG. He may not start, I have to agree with theat. He does have preimeter game, he was not asked to do much at KU when Kansas already had Boschee, THomas, Gregory, Hinrich, Miles, and other permiter players. 

People need to realize before his growth spurt, he played guard/small forward in high school. He knows how to play. That is one reason why he is fast for a big man. Another reason why he can take the ball down the court.

Most poeple who critize him, never seen him played on a regular basis. I just don't think people should not crizie him much until he plays!

Talking about the preimeer. Pierce played SF in college. He is now a SG as well play SF. PP hardly played behind the arc in college.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Bad pickup*



> Originally posted by *Zeus *
> Reasons we should not have drafted Gooden:
> 
> 1) he will not start over Battier at SF
> 2) he will not start over Gasol at PF


Just because he doesn't fit perfectly in the starting lineup doesn't mean he won't get good minutes or put up big numbers.

If Dickerson is all healthy you're looking at a bench of Gooden, Knight, Person, abd Swift. That's not too bad.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

looks like i'm not alone in my opinion:

"The biggest knock on Drew Gooden is that scouts think he might be a tweener in the pros. The uncertainty of how Drew’s game will translate to the NBA has many questioning his value to an NBA franchise. Gooden has stated that he will leave Kansas after this year for the bling-bling of the Big League. Another knock on Gooden is his shot selection. Why he is hoisting up airball treys is a mystery to many. He wants to showcase his versatile game, but lacks serious range. "


http://www.browndailyherald.com/stories.cfm?S=0&ID=6581


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Zeus *
> looks like i'm not alone in my opinion:
> 
> "The biggest knock on Drew Gooden is that scouts think he might be a tweener in the pros. The uncertainty of how Drew’s game will translate to the NBA has many questioning his value to an NBA franchise. Gooden has stated that he will leave Kansas after this year for the bling-bling of the Big League. Another knock on Gooden is his shot selection. Why he is hoisting up airball treys is a mystery to many. He wants to showcase his versatile game, but lacks serious range. "
> ...


The author of that article needs to how to spell Kirk Hinrich's name right! That does not show much crediblity for that writer.

Plus is that a college paper? Brown University? Come on! I bet he hardly ever seen Gooden play every single time as well.


----------

